# So this happened yesterday....



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

{weird that this posted twice and the other post had the pics - so deleting the content on the other post and adding the pics here )

So, yesterday when we were out on our walk and Perry veered for 1 step!!! to the side of the road. He did NOT touch the bush, but there must have been some of the burdocks that fell on the ground, because this happened

View attachment 177096
View attachment 177095


This is a selfie picture, so that's actually his bad (left) leg with the majority on them - the ones on the right leg and the chin are from touching the left leg...















On a positive - the advice someone gave here about soaking the area in conditioner worked pretty well - I think the advice was actually to use a spray bottle mix of water and conditioner but since I was on my own and had to hold him to prevent him from getting more on his face from biting at it I just grabbed the conditioner bottle and put copious amounts of straight conditioner on it, spending a lot of time rubbing it in. I did have to cut a few spots out, and it took forever because he's sooooooo sensitive about doing anything to that foot (I couldn't just try to work it out with a comb, I had to do most of it with my fingers, but I did get it out.

I think he hated the foot bath to rinse the conditioner off almost as much as me rubbing conditioner into the foot and trying to work out the burdocks.

It didn't actually take that long - probably only 30-40 minutes, it just felt like hours .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> So, yesterday when we were out on our walk and Perry veered for 1 step!!! to the side of the road. He did NOT touch the bush, but there must have been some of the burdocks that fell on the ground, because this happened
> 
> View attachment 177096
> View attachment 177095
> ...



Awww, poor Perry! It was me with the conditioner trick! I actually fill the sink with water and conditioner and stand them in it while I work on the burrs. But I guess that would depend on how cooperative your dog would be about standing in the sink! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Awww, poor Perry! It was me with the conditioner trick! I actually fill the sink with water and conditioner and stand them in it while I work on the burrs. But I guess that would depend on how cooperative your dog would be about standing in the sink! LOL!


That makes a lot of sense - IF he gets in them again (fingers crossed he doesn't!) I'll have to try this.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh no! Half baths are a bigger pain sometimes, too, because it’s not enough for them to be tired afterwards. But I still am!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Oh no! Half baths are a bigger pain sometimes, too, because it’s not enough for them to be tired afterwards. But I still am!


Ducky is so white underneath we seem to do a LOT of "undercarriage washing"! LOL! (Actually 3 of my FOUR are... but HE is the one who gets dirtiest!)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Those things are horrid. My yorkie was covered with them not long ago. His male organ was completely covered…that was the worst. The conditioner method worked. He was actually very good. I thought he would go nuts when I got near his private parts but he surprised me.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Those things are horrid. My yorkie was covered with them not long ago. His male organ was completely covered…that was the worst. The conditioner method worked. He was actually very good. I thought he would go nuts when I got near his private parts but he surprised me.


Perry's very patient for me to comb and pull, etc. at most places except those silly front legs - especially the "bad" one (left).


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry's very patient for me to comb and pull, etc. at most places except those silly front legs - especially the "bad" one (left).


Actually if all places my yorkie also hates the front legs messed with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Those things are horrid. My yorkie was covered with them not long ago. His male organ was completely covered…that was the worst. The conditioner method worked. He was actually very good. I thought he would go nuts when I got near his private parts but he surprised me.


Good boy! THAT must have been uncomfortable!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Actually if all places my yorkie also hates the front legs messed with.


Kodi too. Especially his left front. ALWAYS has. From the time he was a puppy. NO idea why.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Kodi too. Especially his left front. ALWAYS has. From the time he was a puppy. NO idea why.


Perry's always given me problems with both front legs/ feet, despite regular daily playing with them since the day I got him, but since the surgery, the left front is almost impossible to do anything with - the slightest tug and he's screaming as if I'm tearing his leg off - so I spend most of the time holding his leg tightly (once I get it in a position that doesn't make him cry) and then trying to do whatever with the other hand - not always easy when the best way to work with the comb is to also hold the hair below the comb so that it doesn't pull.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry's always given me problems with both front legs/ feet, despite regular daily playing with them since the day I got him, but since the surgery, the left front is almost impossible to do anything with - the slightest tug and he's screaming as if I'm tearing his leg off - so I spend most of the time holding his leg tightly (once I get it in a position that doesn't make him cry) and then trying to do whatever with the other hand - not always easy when the best way to work with the comb is to also hold the hair below the comb so that it doesn't pull.


I understand. Kodi has not had anywhere NEAR the trauma to his leg. But I also worry about pulling on the leg where he injured his shoulder. If he gets anything stuck in the hair on that leg, I CRINGE at the idea of him struggling against me getting it out and doing any damage to that shoulder!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> I understand. Kodi has not had anywhere NEAR the trauma to his leg. But I also worry about pulling on the leg where he injured his shoulder. If he gets anything stuck in the hair on that leg, I CRINGE at the idea of him struggling against me getting it out and doing any damage to that shoulder!


Knowing it was the left leg and how much anxiety it causes, there was a point where I did seriously consider just taking out the clippers and buzzing the leg instead of trying to get the burdock out of it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Knowing it was the left leg and how much anxiety it causes, there was a point where I did seriously consider just taking out the clippers and buzzing the leg instead of trying to get the burdock out of it.


I get it!!! I’ve had the same thought!!!


----------

